# Dark Colored Discharge From Penis



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

So, just a little bit ago Zach was taking his afternoon nap and I went to get him up for out afternoon walk and I saw a brown colored discharge coming from his penis. I don't know what this could be and it's too late in the afternoon to take to the vet. What could this be?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not good. Could be a UTI or prostate infection.


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

So it's safe to say that I'll be taking him to the vet in the morning.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Not good. Normal discharge is light, usually white or pale greenish/yellowish. Definitely worth a vet visit. Hope he's okay!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

collect some of the discharge and take it to the
Vet when you go.


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

Took him to the vet early this morning and vet says it's a UTI so he prescribed him antibiotics to take. He's been acting a little sluggish but still been eating and drinking normally. My poor big guy  I feel for him.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

knwilk44 said:


> Took him to the vet early this morning and vet says it's a UTI so he prescribed him antibiotics to take. He's been acting a little sluggish but still been eating and drinking normally. My poor big guy  I feel for him.


This will clear up! Good for you for noticing that was not right and getting him seen right away.

Dogs are tough and sometimes don't make their discomfort known to us, it takes a watchful eye on our part


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

Courtney said:


> This will clear up! Good for you for noticing that was not right and getting him seen right away.
> 
> Dogs are tough and sometimes don't make their discomfort known to us, it takes a watchful eye on our part


He's already acting like he's feeling a little better but we're gonna be finishing the antibiotics regardless of how he's acting or if he's not having the discharge or what have you. Definitely don't wanna stop them too early.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, with antibiotics you always want to finish the entire perscribed amount, goes for humans too. It's important even when you can physically see them feeling better!


----------

